# Does any one Know....



## von-klink (Jan 13, 2002)

Of a Rear wheel drive trans. that bolts up to a 5 Cylinder Audi?
5 speed Gas or diesel. Volvo, Benz, BMW. looking to use a 
5 cylinder in a rear wheel drive car.

J.B. in ID.

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Corrado1900T (Dec 2, 2002)

Lenco, Tremec or Richmond gear. They are all generic transmissions that can be adapted to any car that is RWD. Personally just make an adapter plate and use the transmission that is already in the car.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

Corrado1900T said:


> Lenco, Tremec or Richmond gear. They are all generic transmissions that can be adapted to any car that is RWD. Personally just make an adapter plate and use the transmission that is already in the car.


x2 on the adapter plate..


----------



## Mentosman42 (Oct 3, 2007)

why not just use an audi 01a or 016 or 01e weld the center diff and cap the front output flanges? 


that is how people make AWD audi's into RWD 


also i see people drop 20vt's into porsche 944's so i would assume it bolts up or there are adapter plate options already made.


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

*hm*

Porsche 944 torque tube and trans work on the 5cyl motors.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

BSD said:


> Porsche 944 torque tube and trans work on the 5cyl motors.


sure its not the 924 trans & tube? the porsche 924 is what everyone is putting GTD5 engines in..


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

*hm*



Glegor said:


> sure its not the 924 trans & tube? the porsche 924 is what everyone is putting GTD5 engines in..


Could be wrong, but 924/931/944 will all work, 944 / 931/ 924 TURBO are hydraulic, while the 924 NON-TURBO is cable driven. Getting a 931 would be the best bet, but not as easy to find as a 944. There is a 924 turbo in a junkyard by me. 

EDIT: Here is the site http://www.944-20v.nl/


----------

